# Is a Country's Largest City necessarily its best?



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

What do you think? Is the largest city of a Country necessarily its best ?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Of course not!


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

No, certainly not. Ask the Germans whether they all think Berlin is better than Munich, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Cologne, or any other. I also think many people in China would pick Beijing and Hong Kong over Shanghai, or people in India would opt for Jaipur or Agra over Mumbai. How about Brazil and Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo? I'm sure there are as many people who will pick Rio than Sao Paulo. Spain, with Barcelona and Madrid, Canada, with Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver, or, indeed, the US with Chicago or San Francisco as opposed to the US. 


Which cities are the "biggest" can be objectively determined; which are the "best" is highly subjective. 


Cheers


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Who would say yes?


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

No.
Italians best cities are medium-size cities like Florence and Bologna.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

not at all


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

of course, otherwise you wouldn't be able to explain Chicago.

(Sorry. I couldn't resist.  )


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

edsg25 said:


> of course, otherwise you wouldn't be able to explain Chicago.
> 
> (Sorry. I couldn't resist.  )


ooooops, of course NOT, otherwise yo wouldn't be able to explain Chicago.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Not necessarily, but it often is

Depends what you mean by "best" though. Pretty much by definition the larger a city is, the better services it will provide due to a bigger market. 

I'm sure Oxford or Bath are fantastic places to live and very beautiful, but they do not have the same amount of services as London. Which is better? Personal taste. My Brother, Sister and Myself were all raised in London. My Sister and I love London and don't want to leave, my Brother hates it and got out as soon as he could (he now lives in a cottage in the middle of nowhere). Everybody's different!


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

Depends on the country. Every situation is unique, so a simple yes or no is not exactly accurate.
Also it's subject to personal opinions and bias.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ofcourse not!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Is a country's largest city _often_ its best? Yes.
Is a country's largest city *necessarily* its best? Not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

No,

But there is a thing called location, location, location...

It all depends on the Categories..


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Not necessarily but, I think some of them are.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

*NOPE*

But, in most countries, it is...

*OOPS, voted the wrong option, I wanted to pick no, but accidently click yes instead.*


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Not necessarily. But IMO yes .

EDIT: Wait, I thought it said is YOUR country's...

Well ofcourse not.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

-editted--


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

it might work for small countries


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Not all. Take Germany and Italy for example. 

Also China that is if you count HK despite being an SAR


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think it's obvious that the largest city in a country isn't necessarily the best.


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

in some cases yes in others no


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Not necessarily but very likely..


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

nah johannesburg is big but cape town is the best


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

no ofcourse


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

No, but I think that in most countries it is always the most hated.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

No.

Scotland (Edinburgh smaller than Glasgow)

Brazil (Rio smaller than Sao Paolo)

Russia (St. Petersburg smaller than Moscow)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Definitely not. Possible but not necessarily.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

haha - what a load of johnny switzerland responses.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes in English speaking countries and in most countries.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Most of them. Think Buenos Aires, NYC, Paris, Tokyo, London, Rome, Sydney, Madrid


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

NO.

US- NYC is not the best. Too dense and lacks space.
Canada- Toronto is not really good.
UK- I would rather go to Wick,Scotland rather than London.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

in most country it is


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

well that depends, if your countries largest city is a megapolis ( Brazil - Sao Paolo, Mexico - Mexico City, Japan - tokio) then probabli not,,,

in Mexico medium - large cities, ( 1-4 million) are much better because you still have a lot of services, but a less crowded - polluted envyorment, less traffic, etc


----------



## Delfts blauw (Nov 12, 2005)

of course not the skyline of Rotterdam is way more beautiful if you look to the skyline of Amsterdam


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

NO, although London or ...ahem...Vienna or even Berlin could be considered exceptions.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heheh, in Brazil São Paulo is the best for some stuff, but in quality of life, tourism, income per capita, HDI, nah, not the best...


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

the question is , are the internal migrations to your biggest city positive?

for paris, its negative. because southern cities attract people


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

No, of course not...
For example Berlin is Germany's largest City but I like Cologne or Munich most -


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

rocky said:


> the question is , are the internal migrations to your biggest city positive?
> 
> for paris, its negative. because southern cities attract people



Good point.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Obviously not...

but this is not true in alot of cases:


Biggest and Best in respective country imo:

USA - New York


Biggest and not the Best in their respective country (imo):

Brazil - Sao Paulo


etc. etc.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

First of all, we want to set what makes a city the best


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Depends what we are talking about.

Brisbane and Melbourne are ahead of Sydney in many things.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Not always. But alot of times the biggest city is the best.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

In most countries, not only is the biggest the best, they tend to be capitals, as well.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The best not, but mostly the economical engine, gate to the world by big airports and cultural center. (Paris, Sao Paulo, New York, Shanghai, Tokyo, Helsinki, Zürich, London, Wien, Athens, Cairo etc). But there are exceptions!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

SE9 said:


> Obviously not...
> 
> but this is not true in alot of cases:
> 
> ...


Sao Paulo not the best. Well Sao Paolo may not offer that much attractions compared to Rio but it's a major industrial, financial and trade centre in South America.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

not always but its almost always in the top 3 best cities in its country.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

edsg25 said:


> ooooops, of course NOT, otherwise yo wouldn't be able to explain Chicago.


yeh know... you can just edit your actual post...


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

"necessarily" implies that it must be true in EVERY case. Obviously that is false. Some small cities are extremely pleasant and livable, and many large cities are corrupt, unsafe and unhealthy.


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

The biggest cities usually have the best _and_ the worst of most things. The best services and those least able to use them. The biggest mansions and the worst slums. I think this reality is most obvious in developing countries too, where the gap between rich and poor is widest.

If I had to live in the UK, I'd want to live in London, but if I had to live in Sudan, there'd be no way I'd live in Khartoum, unless it was next to the airport so I could get the **** outta there.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

An american example:

nyc is not america's best city


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I dont think NYC is the best. Best is hard to say. Some may prefer San Francisco--which arguably is better.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

In the brazilian case the biggest city is the best one.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

harkerb said:


> Most of them. Think Buenos Aires, NYC, Paris, Tokyo, London, Rome, Sydney, Madrid


Sydney....hrmm it's a pretty picture...I wont say much more. Like Jayt stated Brisbane and Melbourne kill Sydney in many aspects...


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Certainly not.


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

I voted No. While it may be true in some cases it certainly can't be said that it's true overall.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Of course not. I mean in most cases is true that the biggest city is almost always the financial, cultural and sometimes the political heart of a nation, and offers the most services and the best shops. But that doesn{t mean is the best place to live in. 

In Peru, Lima has the best skyline, best services, etc. But I think that for most people Cuzco is much more interesting, while for living Arequipa wil be better and for the climate I think Piura. So ther isn´t a best city in a country, it depends in the subject.


----------

